# Milan - Commisso rischia di saltare. Li vuole versare i 32 mln.



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.

Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.

*Yonghong Li ha chiesto un aumento della percentuale sul Milan. Vuole mantenere una quota superiore al 25%. Commisso su tutte le furie. Ultimatum fissato a domani.*

*Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott per poi mettere il Milan all'asta.*


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Aahahahahhahahahahahahahahha

In tanti l'avevano anticipato

Maledetti tutti!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Mi viene da vomitare...continuerà l'agonia fino ad ottobre. Sia maledetto, ho finito le bestemmie


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott



Questo è pazzo. Lo odio


----------



## Wetter (26 Giugno 2018)

Niente,non ce ne va bene una.Se c'è qualcosa che può andare storto stai sicuro che accadrà


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott



Se ne andassero tutti a quel paese, se davvero finisce così per me il milan è morto e sepolto


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott



Speriamo bene


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott



LI mortacci sua, questo dobbiamo cacciarlo a pedate


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Menomale che non ci ho creduto un solo secondo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

e domani ci fucilano...


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> Li starebbe pensando di versare i 32 mln a Elliott



Troppi teatrini, quando questi spariranno probabilmente potremmo assistere ad una compravendita seria.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



*Quotate e leggete*


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non ci ho creduto un solo secondo



Io ormai leggo con le notizie con un distacco quasi totale...


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



Yonghong Li Berlusconi


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra normale si arrabbi


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

A questo punto la UEFA ci deve escludere per 10 anni dalle coppe e la FIGC deve seriamente considerare di mandarci tra i dilettanti. Fuoco purificatore sul marciume.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Peppe dice che ci sarà 1 anno di squalifica e multa di 30mln...


----------



## sacchino (26 Giugno 2018)

Comunque se anche la trattativa va in porto poi c'è lo scoglio Tump che gli mette il 25% di dazio perchè ha acquistato un prodotto cinese


----------



## fra29 (26 Giugno 2018)

Io chiudo qua.. è una roba sopra le nostre teste.
Basts.


----------



## Mic (26 Giugno 2018)

Lì è stranamente uguale a Silvio nelle trattative......


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

*Di Stefano:"l'UEFA non prenderà affatto bene il cambio di idee di Li. Si riducono così anche le speranze per il Tas. Previsto un anno più multa" *


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Yonghong Li Berlusconi



Dai c'è palesemente lui sotto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano:"l'UEFA non prenderà affatto bene il cambio di idee di Li. Si riducono così anche le speranze per il Tas. Previsto un anno più multa" *



Di Stefano non ha ancora capito le regole, incredibile


----------



## PheelMD (26 Giugno 2018)

Adesso devono creare la telenovela


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



Peggio di Beautiful. La storia infinita.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2018)

@BosskKilla7 qui non si parla di giornalisti. Basta. E' ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## milan1899 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



Ma dai ci starà provando Li ad avere un po‘ di percentuale in più... secondo me non salta


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Lì è stranamente uguale a Silvio nelle trattative......



Stranamente proprio, è?

In tanti avevano profetizzato che sarebbe successo questo. Ma guarda un pò...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...




L'avevo appena scritto nell'altro topic. Sta cosa mi puzza, perché concludere tutto velocemente e perché strapagare un asset che puoi ottenere per meno se tra qualche mese tratti con Elliott?


----------



## marcokaka (26 Giugno 2018)

Che schifo ! Che abbiamo fatto per meritarci tutto questo ogni anno...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'avevo appena scritto nell'altro topic. Sta cosa mi puzza, perché concludere tutto velocemente e perché strapagare un asset che puoi ottenere per meno se tra qualche mese tratti con Elliott?



ancora.... se finisce ad Elliott il milan non va a Commisso.
Elliott ha già preso accordi con altri (Ross).
per cui se qualcuno vuole il Milan è ora che deve provare a prenderlo.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...







Admin ha scritto:


> Stranamente proprio, è?
> 
> In tanti avevano profetizzato che sarebbe successo questo. Ma guarda un pò...



E che dire, saremo fortunati nell'indovinare sempre...


[Pazzesco che la gente dopo 30 anni non abbia ancora capito le lunghezze a cui può arrivare satana...]


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

speriamo si tratti di un rilancio per vedere se riesce ad ottenere di più.


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



Ogni volta che c'è' una trattativa per vendere la società sempre con i colpi de scena e il cambio d'amore del proprietario che chiaramente e' sempre lo stesso. Ovviamente a tutti i compratori seri come commisso o altri poi gli girano e ci mandano a quel paese.
Mi dispiace per commisso che secondo me e' una persona seria, ma purtroppo solo Elliot e il default ci può salvare da questi cancri che abbiamo ora. Made by China/Arcore


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



ha cambiato tutte le condizioni trovate….ditemi che non vi ricorda lui...dai…


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ormai leggo con le notizie con un distacco quasi totale...



Uguale, Lì Berlusconi ti uccide i sentimenti


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Giugno 2018)

che agonia...
e troppo ma TROPPO

Può essere una notizia inventata?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> E che dire, saremo fortunati nell'indovinare sempre...
> 
> 
> [Pazzesco che la gente dopo 30 anni non abbia ancora capito le lunghezze a cui può arrivare satana...]




Solo il fatto che Commisso sia così fesso da strapagare un asset doveva far sorgere qualche dubbio. Inoltre chi vuole il Milan deve fare i conti con Elliott...e con altri...non certo col cine fake che non conta nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2018)

Tanto ora o a Ottobre quel fantoccio di Lì se ne andrà da dove è venuto. A me cambia poco visto che questa stagione è già compromessa ancora prima di iniziarla.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano:"l'UEFA non prenderà affatto bene il cambio di idee di Li. Si riducono così anche le speranze per il Tas. Previsto un anno più multa" *



Spero ci siano 5 anni di squalifica e 100 milioni di multa.Lì è proprio il male per questa società.


----------



## PheelMD (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2018)

Raga basta aspettare
fino a ieri dicevano che questo i soldi non li aveva.
calma.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



te pareva...non mi faceva presagire nulla di buono la situazione che si prolungava. Eh ma Commisso fa parte del teatrino...certo 
adesso godetevi l'ennesima farsa. Mamma mia che schifo!!
Guarda caso questo cambia idea all'ultimo, mi ricorda qualcun altro.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stranamente proprio, è?
> 
> In tanti avevano profetizzato che sarebbe successo questo. Ma guarda un pò...



ad ottobre però cambia tutto, c'è elliot e tanti saluti a mister b, l, g ectt


----------



## malos (26 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Solo il fatto che Commisso sia così fesso da strapagare un asset doveva far sorgere qualche dubbio. Inoltre chi vuole il Milan deve fare i conti con Elliott...e con altri...non certo col cine fake che non conta nulla.



.


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...


Immagino sia una buona notizia per tutti quelli che già lo schifavano


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aridatece er puzzone...


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Giugno 2018)

Tutto un teatrino per non fare mercato?

Ora dobbiamo fare il ricorso TAS chissà quante rinvii ci saranno.

E troppo dai. Tra il milan e la mia ex......ayee


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spero ci siano 5 anni di squalifica e 100 milioni di multa.*Lì è proprio il male per questa società.*



Sbagliate alla grande bersaglio, Li è uno straccione che hanno tirato su chissà dove...


Mi auguro che adesso TUTTI si rendano conto che siamo ancora dietro alle lune di un 80enne che probabilmente usa Satana come sguattero.



ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Raga basta aspettare
> fino a ieri dicevano che questo i soldi non li aveva.
> calma.



Lui OVVIAMENTE non li ha ma chissà che giri folli devono far fare i soldi per poter essere utilizzati e per poter passare i controlli delle banche italiane.

Forza ragazzi, sveglia.


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Solo il fatto che Commisso sia così fesso da strapagare un asset doveva far sorgere qualche dubbio. Inoltre chi vuole il Milan deve fare i conti con Elliott...e con altri...non certo col cine fake che non conta nulla.



Ancora non ho capito cosa si imputa a commisso. Non e' venuto a Milano a fare sfilate e comparsate. Ha condotto una trattativa senza sbandierare niente. Se poi berluscongyong li cambia idea come sempre, ma cosa vogliomo da lui.
Questa era la prima vera trattativa di cessione del Milan. Se salta dobbiamo solo pregare che si vada in mano a Elliott.
Ma come sempre qualcuno troverà i soldi all'ultimo momento nei tombini di arcore


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ad ottobre però cambia tutto, c'è elliot e tanti saluti a mister b, l, g ectt



Si e nel frattempo con questo caos avremo venduto mezza squadra e l'altra metà sarà in zona retrocessione!


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ad ottobre però cambia tutto, c'è elliot e tanti saluti a mister b, l, g ectt


Ma quale Ottobre! Secondo te questo paga adesso 32 milioni per poi mollare tutto ad Ottobre? Magari con un Milan fuori dalle competizioni europee? Che senso avrebbe sganciare altri soldi adesso?
Io direi di aspettare e vedere come si evolve la situazione...


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Voglio star calmo ma ho una voglia di augurar le peggior cose a tutto l'ac milan


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Tutto un teatrino per non fare mercato?
> 
> Ora dobbiamo fare il ricorso TAS chissà quante rinvii ci saranno.
> 
> E troppo dai. Tra il milan e la mia ex......ayee


 E perché mai dovremmo inventare un teatrino per non fare mercato?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ad ottobre però cambia tutto, c'è elliot e tanti saluti a mister b, l, g ectt



Voglio vedere in che condizioni ci arriviamo ad ottobre...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma quale Ottobre! Secondo te questo paga adesso 32 milioni per poi mollare tutto ad Ottobre? Magari con un Milan fuori dalle competizioni europee? Che senso avrebbe sganciare altri soldi adesso?
> Io direi di aspettare e vedere come si evolve la situazione...



Dicono voglia scatenare un'asta...


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si e nel frattempo con questo caos avremo venduto mezza squadra e l'altra metà sarà in zona retrocessione!



L'amore del presidente berlusconi...


----------



## Wildbone (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano:"l'UEFA non prenderà affatto bene il cambio di idee di Li. Si riducono così anche le speranze per il Tas. Previsto un anno più multa" *



Occhio, ragazzi, che qua gatta ci cova. Per me è Fassone che imbocca Di Stefano per far ricadere tutta la colpa su Li, anche della squalifica. Occhio. 

E, come avevo detto, questa trattativa con Commisso puzzava. Cifre strampalate, minoranza e maggioranza a giorni alterni, volontà di evitare l'asta.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



E' incredibile. Ma è mai possibile che tra tante alternative ci capita sempre la peggiore? Sempre? Ma è impossibile


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky Calciomercato sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, rischia di saltare il passaggio di Commisso al Milan.
> 
> Li ha cambiato tutte le condizioni dopo un accordo di massima. Resta l'ultimatum di domani. Trattativa a serio rischio.
> 
> ...



Non avete capito che questo ad Ottobre perde tutto?

Quindi sediamoci, rilassiamoci e godiamoci lo spettacolo.

Ad ottobre massimo si resetta tutto e ripartiamo da zero. Buttare una stagione in più o una in meno oramai....


----------



## GP7 (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito cosa si imputa a commisso. Non e' venuto a Milano a fare sfilate e comparsate. Ha condotto una trattativa senza sbandierare niente. Se poi berluscongyong li cambia idea come sempre, ma cosa vogliomo da lui.
> Questa era la prima vera trattativa di cessione del Milan. Se salta dobbiamo solo pregare che si vada in mano a Elliott.
> Ma come sempre qualcuno troverà i soldi all'ultimo momento nei tombini di arcore




Infatti per me Commisso non ha colpe, probabilmente è in buona fede solo che forse ha trattato con i soggetti sbagliati. Secondo me oramai i cinesi sono squalificati e contano meno di zero, le carte le danno Elliott e forse anche qualcun altro che hai citato anche tu.


----------



## gabri (26 Giugno 2018)

Dopo 7 anni di prese per il culo, dal "siamo competitive" al "dozza milan, tolnelai in cima al monlo" passando per "passiamo alle cose formali" mi sono ufficialmente rotto.

Si fotta l'AC Milan, non ho mai chiesto nulla, solo serieta, MAI VISTA.

Ridicoli tutti, "bandiere" incluse.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> E perché mai dovremmo inventare un teatrino per non fare mercato?



Perché siamo il Milan


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dicono voglia scatenare un'asta...



Non é escluso che chi aveva un accordo con Elliott si sia precipitato al cospetto del Presidentissimo per tentare il sorpasso.


----------

